

CryptoLocker Gang Earns an Estimate of $300,000 in Just 100 Days - p4bl0
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/cryptolocker-criminals-earn-30-million-100-days-1429607

======
p4bl0
I changed the title because it said "Millions" while it's not true, as
explained in the article.

